# Profikarte ( Quadro ) oder Consumerkarte ( Geforce )



## Schorsch07 (15. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung einholen.

Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Workstation zusammenstellen, der Rechner soll wirklich nur als Workstation dienen ( kein Internetzugang wegen Viren ), bin mir aber
nur bei der Grafikkarte noch nicht sicher.
Die Frage ist nun jetzt Profikarte ( Quadro ) oder Consumerkarte ( Geforce ).
Kann Ich mir z.B. eine Consumerkarte wie die Geforce 6800 GT kaufen und 
sie dann mit Rivatuner auf eine Quadro FX 3400 hochmodifizieren.
Oder haben die Qudadrokarten zusätzliche Featueres ( die für das Arbeiten in 3D, Compositing, Film- und Videoschnitt ) wichtig sind und nicht über zusätzliche Tools
( z.B. Rivatuner ) herausgeholt werden können. 

Für Wissenserweiternde Kommentare bin Ich zu Dank verpflichtet.


----------



## Mark (15. August 2006)

Hi Schorsch07!

Herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de! 

Da Du nicht explizit Cinema4D erwähnst, erlaube ich mir Deinen Thread in's Hardware-Forum zu verschieben: dort sitzen die Tuning-Experten! 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Schorsch07 (15. August 2006)

Alles klar danke.


----------



## chmee (15. August 2006)

Hier scheint alles beantwortet zu sein:

http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/hardware/108514/index.html

mfg chmee


----------



## ppb (20. August 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier scheint alles beantwortet zu sein:
> 
> http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/hardware/108514/index.html
> 
> mfg chmee



Hi
Dem stimme ich föllig zu! Habe mir vor kurzer Zeit auch mal den Kopf darüber zerbrochen ob ich eine Quadro kaufen soll. Heute finde ich sie für Privatanwender völlig überflüssig. Denn: 
1. Die gleichen Chips wie auf den guten Zockerkarten. 
2. Extraorbitant teuer.
3. Mit dem Rivatuner sind die Quadrofunktionen freischaltbar.
4. Ok... sie sind für CAD und Rendering optimiert aber dafür langsamer bei Games
5. usw...

Also wenn man nicht gerade ein eigenes Studio mit eigener Renderfarm hat^^

am besten kaufste eine HighEnd-Karte für 500 Euro. Ist günstiger Gruss PPB


----------



## raven-nrw (21. August 2006)

Hi, 
der Artikel ist ja schon schön und gut, aber geht das auch noch mit ner GF 7900GTX? Kann ja sein das ich falsch gesucht habe, aber ich finde nicht raus mit welcher Quadro der dadrauf verbaute Chip (G71) baugleich ist. Funktioniert sowas eigentlich auch mit ATI Karten oder ist das ne Besonderheit der Geforcekarten?

Bei mir steht ja bald ne neue Karte an und ich schwanke noch zwischen einer Geforce 7900GTX und einer Radeon X1900XT.

Wäre es da auch noch möglich die Karte per Softmod aufzumotzen?

gruß raven-nrw


----------



## chmee (21. August 2006)

Quadrokarten sind NVidia, ATI --> FireGL

mfg chmee


----------



## raven-nrw (21. August 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Quadrokarten sind NVidia, ATI --> FireGL
> 
> mfg chmee



Ja das ist mir schon klar, aber die Frage war ob es auch für ATI Karten so einen Softmod gibt, oder ob das nur eine Besonderheit bei NVidia ist. Oder war das nur mal ein "Versehen" von NVidia das da ein paar Chips runtergelabelt wurden? Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn das auch mit den Geforce 7900ern gehen würde, dann würde ich wieder zu NVidia wechseln, vom besseren Linux Support mal abgesehen.


----------



## chmee (22. August 2006)

Ganz ehrlich: 
Mal kurz  angeschmissen, und Du hättest die Antwort selbst gefunden.

Scheinbar gibt es auch Softmods für ATI-Karten.

http://forums.rojakpot.com/showthread.php?t=9832&page=14&pp=20

By the way, in dem Link steht geschrieben, dass die Geforce Karten unter SpecView NICHT die gleichen Werte bringen wie ne OriginalQuadro. Das Einzige was ein NVidia-Softmod also bringt, sind saubere Treiber - für Anwendungen.
--- Ich bestätige nichts, ich wiederhole nur Aussagen, bitte selbst ausprobieren, da
gegenteilige Infos auch im Netz herumschwirren ---

http://www.rojakpot.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=105&amp;pgno=0
http://forum.pcstats.com/showthread.php?t=30028

mfg chmee


----------



## raven-nrw (22. August 2006)

Danke, aber so weit war ich schon lange  

Wenn du meine Frage ganz gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich nach einer Modmöglichkeit bei einer ATI X1900XT oder NVidia GeForce 7900GTX gefragt habe, nicht nach einer Modmöglichkeit für eine Radeon 9800Pro oder einer GF6x00. Man konnte sogar eine X800er Serie in eine FireGL modden, aber geht das auch noch mit einer aktuellen Karte?


----------



## chmee (22. August 2006)

Hmm, OK, Du hast ne 9800..Scheinst an ner X1x00 interessiert zu sein, right ?
Da Du Dich auskennst : Ist denn der aktuelle Rxxx-Chip auf einer FireGL verbaut ?

Soweit ich gerade googlen konnte, gibt es keine FireGL mit einem X1x00-Chip..

http://forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?t=227800
Hier steht zumindest, wie man das RivaTunerScript für PCIe-Karten umschreibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (22. August 2006)

Übrigens für alle Interessierten:

Hier eine Benchmarktabelle mit DCC/CAD- und Consumerkarten:
http://www.3dchips.net/printer.php?action=review&id=62&page=14

-- ACHTET AUF DIE TREIBER-VERSIONEN ! --

Ich habe letzte Nacht meine 9800 testweise zu einer X2 gemoddet, was funktioniert
hat, mich aber nicht zufriedengestellt hat.
1. 1440x900 wird schlecht dargestellt - Horizontalpolarität falsch.
2. Normale OpenGL-Benches stürzen ab.
3. Kein Riesensprung beobachtet.

**EDIT**
Punkte 2 und 3 sind jetzt OK, aber ich kriege meinen TFT ( W19 ) einfach nicht mit der
Optimaleinstellung zum Laufen. Anstatt 60Hz steht die Einstellung immer auf 59Hz. Ich fall
fast vom Hocker, habe jetzt die Registry durch, aber 's will nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (2. September 2006)

Wen das Thema noch interessiert:

In der c't 19/06, die am Montag rauskommt, ist das Thema DCC-Karten nochmal ausführlich erklärt und gebencht.

mfg chmee

Und erkläre hiermit meine Aussage, es gäbe womöglich keine ATI 1x00-DCC-Karte, für Nichtig


----------

